# Oh lordy, I'm starting to think about Xmas



## JanO (Jun 17, 2003)

Was talking to daughter this morning and the subject turned to Xmas. She has 6 kids ranging from 6 mos. to 12 years, 4 of her own and 2 steps. (This will be their first Xmas together as a family.) Anyway, it got me to thinking that I need to get busy while I have extra time on my hands. Daughter asked me to make them all (the kids) robes and PJ's, so I guess that's what I'll do. Is anyone else thinking about the Holidays yet?


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes! We draw names and have to make the gifts for my in-laws I have the fabric collected and pattern chosen for the quilt I am making for my niece. 

I have been working on baby things. Four of them due in December in my circle.


----------



## catzkids (May 11, 2011)

Yep...we draw names on Easter! I already have several projects done and alot more in various stages.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm starting to think about things like this. Now to motivate and get moving more. But I am getting close to finished on an afghan that I think may go to an Uncle of mine.


----------



## JanO (Jun 17, 2003)

Well, I'm still in the middle of moving my sewing room and trying to organize it as I go. What a tedious project this has turned out to be. As soon as my comic boards get here it'll feel like I'm accomplishing something more then just making a big mess. Then I hope to find the motivation to get started on the Xmas projects. 

The three year old loves lady bugs, so I know I need to get fabric for hers, if I can find something suitable. I think I've got plenty of fabric for the others though. It's just that now that I'm thinking about it I fell a little overwhelmed.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

This year is flying by too stinking fast!
I started thinking about Christmas a few days ago. I just know I want to do something different this year, and not send money, but have no idea what. We have seven kids. Would love to make something for all of them, but what, and is there enough time now? The heat is frying my brain, I think..

You all can post pics if you have your stuff done....


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

but that doesn't mean I'm doing. I was using up little thin strips of w/w and muslin in quilts. One I made blue & white and the other red & white. My son says the red & white should be called bacon weave...I need to finish that one for him! I have a kit...wall hanging size...pic w/ golden lab. Our "daughter" is a black lab...so I got other material and now it will be black. I'd like to make it for hubby for xmas but I've never made one of those w/hundreds of little squares.
I . have most other gifts made as I sew in the winter. I think it needs to cool off before I get with it BUT at least I have a plan.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

JanO-Do you have a pattern for the bath robes & pajamas? I recently bought a pattern for pajama pants for guys and I'm planning to make dh and the boys a pair for Christmas but I am so not very good at sewing yet. I struggle like you wouldn't believe in reading a pattern and figuring it out. I always had this trouble in school. I would read something and it wouldn't get to my brain where it made sense. Now if you show me how to do something I'm good to go!
The other day at WalMart I found patterns for $.97, $1.97 & $2.97. I bought one to make a tote bag but it looks more like a purse. It was a Simplicity Sew Simple. I am going to attempt to make Ashley and my sister one. I might make my mother-n-law one too if they're easy enough. 
Actually, nevermind on that pattern. In looking through the ones I have I have a pattern for pajamas & a bathrobe. I wanted to make my daughter one but this pattern is a size 4,6,8,10,12 & even though she's going to be 22 she's still like a size 0-2. So any advice how to make this pattern work for her?
I have a pattern for a poncho that I thought I might try to make for my sister as well.
I am working on an afghan for dh and hope to have it completed by Christmas but I'm not promising anything.
I have no idea what to make for Lainey unless I make her a blanket or some bibs. I did make her a rag quilted baby bib that Ashley just loved!


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

I forgot to add that I may try making quilted wall hangings for my brothers and their wives. We really don't do much for each other but I am getting to the place where I like to do for others even if they don't do anything in return.


----------



## JanO (Jun 17, 2003)

hmsteader71 I haven't had a chance to go through all of my patterns yet, but I have a tendancy to save them so I'm sure I still have patterns for the kids projects. When my kids were little I made all of their clothes so I should still have their old patterns. If not I guess I'll be going shopping. 

It sounds like you have a childs pattern, so it may not be wise to try to convert it to an adults. Besides being smaller, child patterns aren't cut the same as adults and don't have the allowance in the right places, such as chest measurements, hips, etc., that an adult sized pattern will have. I would strongly suggest getting one sized for your daughter. If she's small, you can probably get away with a 12, and then make your seam allowances a little larger then 5/8. I use a serger alot of the time and just adjust my seams where I need to. 

Robes and PJ's are fairly easy and there are some really super simple patterns out there that doesn't require very many seams. If you stick with easy patterns, you'll be a pro in no time.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I have a very small group that I give gifts to. Since I just started back making quilt squares, gifts will all be some kind of quilted things. Probably lap robes for 5 people, and a full-sized quilt from one of our swaps for my best friend (her house burned down last Sept., so she needs more than the others). Thankfully there is only one child in the mix, and she'll get store-bought book along with a stuffed toy matching a character in the book (she's 2).


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Thanks for bringing this up !!!!


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

I thought about it.... just not sure what to do about it. LOL. I guess I could do a medium size wallhanging of Japanese Sashiko that Curtis can give to his dad. They both are big into Japanese culture so Curtis would be able to help with the handstitching portion on the project. For my Steve I could try and make him a extra large lap quilt. Maybe something with the Confederate Flag on it as he is a big Civil War person. A couple baby panel quilts for the grandbabies. Not sure what to make for the two daughters. I would like to find a nice easy but pretty apron pattern to make all 3 of us one along with nice kitchen accessories. From there; I'm not sure who else I would to make something for. Not much contact with the rest of the family. Well I guess I have done more than give it a quick thought. LOL.

Toodles,
RHT


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Started making AG doll clothes yesterday and bought Christmas fabric for a new wall hanging on Monday. I am supposed to have 3 quilts ready by Christmas as well and haven't even started them.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I bought some cute wall hanging panels at the end of Christmas sales and need to do something with them for DDs. Not sure what I am going to make for DGD, she is 12 going on 23 so, any ideas anybody?


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

If I don't think about it will that make it not come? 
ughh! I will probably wait till the last minute as usual and then rush to get them done.......I think potholders would be good this year though. You can never have too many of those!


----------



## lovinthislife (Aug 28, 2009)

I have my first grandchild a boy coming right after Christmas so I'm in grandma mode. I've got one almost done, another I'm making is an embroidery quilt. It's going to be my favorite nursery rhymes on ea block. I'm finding pics on the internet and copying them, hten I trace it out onto white muslin and then I'm embroidering them all in red. I have one of 9 done, with the second almost finished. Then I'm also working on an afghan that I'm doing on the knifty knitter.

Nobody else is getting anything, it doesn't look like. lol


----------

